# Wood R4 Firmware .NDS Files



## Another World (Dec 11, 2010)

*Wood R4 Firmware .NDS Files*
By CoolKill3r



GBATemp user CoolKill3r has been keeping up with the Wood R4 Firmware releases. His project has been to decrypt and encrypt the files into an .NDS format, thus allowing the Wood Firmware to be launched as an .NDS file, which allows users to keep more than 1 R4 firmware on their card. Downloads of Wood R4 .NDS v1.19 can be found below.
This is for the R4, R4iDSN, and R4i Gold ONLY! This .NDS file will not boot Wood on ANY OTHER FLASH KIT! 

The purpose of this project is to allow users to have more than 1 instance of a firmware on their R4. As all updates use the same file structure, this allows users to 1) have more than one Wood instance or 2) use an older R4/YSMENU with the ability to boot the Wood Firmware.






 Wood R4 .NDS Download





 Wood R4iDSN .NDS Download





 Wood R4iDS .NDS Gold Download


----------



## Evo.lve (Dec 11, 2010)

Interesting, I think I'll give it a try. Thanks, CoolKill3r.


----------



## Seaking (Dec 11, 2010)

interesting...would this work on any flashcart, or...?

there is no "__rpg" folder in the zip file btw.


----------



## Another World (Dec 11, 2010)

Seaking said:
			
		

> interesting...would this work on any flashcart, or...?



no, just on those 3 specific r4 cards. in the past some users would take older versions of the r4 firmware and encrypt it to an .nds so they could launch it inside the new firmware (which might have introduced a bug). its nice to see that someone is doing this for wood because not many users know about the decrypt/encrypt software and it saves the rest of us the trouble of doing it ourselves =P.

-another world


----------



## Seaking (Dec 11, 2010)

ah, well damn haha i cant use it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

but good going CoolKill3r on doing it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!

Edit: haha, just for the hell of it im gonna copy everything off of my cyclo card and put this with the R4 firmware on, to see if it works.
i highly doubt it will lol

Edit again after testing: haha yep, wont work.

http://imgur.com/GZuTH.jpg


----------



## Oveneise (Dec 11, 2010)

Hmm... old news is old. Yeah, hes been posting these on a Rommie thread of his. I usually make my own .nds files from the _DS_MENU.dat or whatever it is with R4enc. I could never get R4crypt working though. Nice to know he started making alternate firmware .nds files again.


----------



## jurassicplayer (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm really not sure that this sort of thing is news worthy...I don't really find dragging and dropping a file onto something that has been around for a while and then renaming it is exactly something that deserves anything on the frontpage...but w/e I suppose.


----------



## Another World (Dec 11, 2010)

he PM'ed me about his project yesterday. he is keeping it updated. its gbatemp community related. why shouldn't it get a front page post? as i see it the point of the front page is to bring something to your attention. that something doesn't always have to be some exclusive content or a firmware update, it can be something as small as this project.

-another world


----------



## Kaosu-Noko (Dec 11, 2010)

is there a way to boot this on the supercard dsonei when it loads it doesnt show the contents of the micro SD and it can push start to pull up the menu


----------



## sinan (Dec 11, 2010)

The question that comes to mind: why would you want to keep more than 1 wood firmware on your R4? Seems kinda pointless.


----------



## Another World (Dec 11, 2010)

i didn't anticipate so many questions. i've updated the first post with more information.

-another world


----------



## gifi4 (Dec 11, 2010)

sinan said:
			
		

> The question that comes to mind: why would you want to keep more than 1 wood firmware on your R4? Seems kinda pointless.


Well, for me, some homebrews weren't working on wood so I just put wood as a secondary using R4crypt and original 1.18 as primary (I only use wood to play games though)


----------



## sinan (Dec 11, 2010)

I like the old R4 launch menu better and I have some pretty cool themes for it. It just seems like a hassle to load it then load wood just to launch a game. But not all people are as lazy/impatient as me I suppose.


----------



## gifi4 (Dec 11, 2010)

sinan said:
			
		

> I like the old R4 launch menu better and I have some pretty cool themes for it. It just seems like a hassle to load it then load wood just to launch a game. But not all people are as lazy/impatient as me I suppose.


Like I said before, I used it for homebrew but that's not the case anymore as I got myself another MSD, one for homebrew and 1 for games.


----------



## RoMee (Dec 11, 2010)

this is kinda old news, it's been at that rom site for a while
and r4i gold and r4idsn already release a kernel with wood integrated into their official kernel (v1.50) letting you launch wood 
by selecting slot 2

I really prefer my OS to not be so heavy..so I'll just stick to Wood, I hear it's pretty good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but it's great for people who likes having two, and I'm glad it's getting some attention
it adds another option, and that is always a good thing


----------



## I K K E (Dec 11, 2010)

sinan said:
			
		

> The question that comes to mind: why would you want to keep more than 1 wood firmware on your R4? Seems kinda pointless.
> QUOTE(sinan @ Dec 11 2010, 05:22 AM) I like the old R4 launch menu better and I have some pretty cool themes for it. It just seems like a hassle to load it then load wood just to launch a game. But not all people are as lazy/impatient as me I suppose.


Me too, and i've been waiting for this since i've seen Wood R4.
I didn't know it already existed.
Thanks CoolKill3r


----------



## ShadowtearX (Dec 11, 2010)

Oveneise said:
			
		

> Hmm... old news is old. Yeah, hes been posting these on a Rommie thread of his. I usually make my own .nds files from the _DS_MENU.dat or whatever it is with R4enc. I could never get R4crypt working though. Nice to know he started making alternate firmware .nds files again.



I use a special R4crypt program that has been edited by Xenon++, so it works for me.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Dec 11, 2010)

if its like Yasu then thats really great for those looking for quick game fixes... thanks cool
"GBATemp user CoolKill3r *has been keep up* with the Wood R4 Firmware releases."


----------



## ShadowtearX (Dec 11, 2010)

sinan said:
			
		

> The question that comes to mind: why would you want to keep more than 1 wood firmware on your R4? Seems kinda pointless.



I only use Wood R4 as an secondary firmware, so than i like to use the .nds files!
+ some people say that using a .nds file works but then normal _ds_menu.dat not.


----------



## Snakethesniper (Dec 11, 2010)

I remember that with the .nds file you couldn't save...or this was only a clone problem?


----------



## Schicksalsheld (Dec 11, 2010)

r4crypt / r4denc...

Or compiling the Sources self and use the akmenu4_r4.nds from the "akmenu4" Folder...


----------



## Oveneise (Dec 11, 2010)

CoolKill3r said:
			
		

> Oveneise said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Cool story bro. It doesn't matter what "r4crypt" you use, I use R4dec then rename the file to an .nds. I think R4Crypt doesn't work on XP, so that might be the problem, but it doesn't really matter. Thats like saying subway gave me a special cheese sandwich with a frosted delight... but thats pretty cool I guess.


----------



## ShadowtearX (Dec 11, 2010)

Oveneise said:
			
		

> CoolKill3r said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It didnt work for me neither till Xenon++ edited it for me and now its even better!
but to encrypt the files it only takes me a second to do so!


----------



## Oveneise (Dec 11, 2010)

CoolKill3r said:
			
		

> Oveneise said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same here, just drop the _DS_menu.dat on the r4dec, and then rename it, then drop it on the r4crypt.


----------



## ShadowtearX (Dec 11, 2010)

Oveneise said:
			
		

> CoolKill3r said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It goes a little easyer here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i only have to run the .bat file and i'm done, no drag or dropping!


----------



## Schicksalsheld (Dec 11, 2010)

Batch Files are simple  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



__________________________________
*Batch Scripts:*

*r4 crypt:*
decrypt: 
r4crypt.exe -d _ds_menu.dat akmenu4_r4.nds

encrypt: 
r4crypt.exe -e akmenu4_r4.nds _ds_menu.dat

*r4denc: *
decrypt:
r4dec.exe _ds_menu.dat
ren _ds_menu.dat.dec akmenu4_r4.nds

encrypt:
r4enc.exe akmenu_r4.nds
ren akmenu4_r4.nds.dat _ds_menu.dat

__________________________________
*Downloads:*
r4denc Download
http://filetrip.net/f977-r4denc.html

r4crypt Download
http://filetrip.net/f238-r4crypt.html


----------



## ShadowtearX (Dec 12, 2010)

*For latest updates, go here:*
www.gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=269241


----------



## dpad_5678 (Jul 19, 2017)

Is there a version of R4crypt/enc that will work with the Gateway Blue Card? I'd like to be able to edit/replace the DSMENU file, but modifying it just leads to _Can't open _dsmenu.dat_.


----------

